# 4 Specks (17, 18, 19 & 20”), Rudee Inlet, VA, 03/21/2016



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

The Wind was too strong for kayak fishing in the wide open waters. So I went to Rudee Inlet for possible puppy drum and speck (speckled sea trout). 
As I expected the water temp was 49 F – 53 F. The water was still too cold for puppy drum and perhaps for specks too, I thought.
I brought a variety of lures. Soon, I found one lure worked. Mirro MR52 with black back and silver body was the only one worked.

I hooked 6 specks but only four (17”, 18”, 19”and 20”) were landed. I tried for puppy drum. But I didn’t get any bites from puppy drum.

Fishing Log:





Joe


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice job Joe! Thanks for sharing the video, it challenges me to get my kayak finished up and on the water!


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice! That looks like it was a good fishing day.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats on the specks Joe! Great report as always!


----------

